# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Tal día como hoy me registre en Embalses.net

## FEDE

Bueno hoy día 29 de diciembre hace 3 años que me registré en este foro y quiero dar las gracias a todos por lo mucho que he disfrutado y aprendido aquí.
Como he dicho hace tres años, por está fecha hubo un aluvión de registros, principalmente creo qué fue por las grandes lluvias que nos acompañaron, ojala un año de estos volvamos a tener otro episodio de lluvias igual qué aquel final del año 2009 y aquellos primeros meses de 2010.
Por poner un ejemplo, tal día como hoy tambien se registro Salut, tal día como ayer se registro Antonio Callejas, tal dia como mañana se registro F.Lázaro etc. etc.
Bueno no me enrollo más mi enhorabuena a todos los registrados y sobre todo a los que participan en el foro y a los qué no participan, los animó a participar, hay muchos foreros qué echo de menos por aquí.

Saludos y espero que 2013 sea un buen año para todos  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Enhorabuena amigo Fede, enhorabuena por ese aniversario , por esos años en los que has hecho tanto por y para el foro. Para los que hemos ingresado más tarde habeis sido un referente, habeis sido y... lo seguís siendo. Gracias por mostrarnos ese camino que ahora estamos siguiendo todos en esta gran página que es embalses.net.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena por ese triple aniversario FEDE.
La verdad es que por esas lluvias, muchos estamos hoy aquí. Yo de hecho, entré el día 4 de Enero, 6 días después. Esas dos semanas fueron muy buenas. A ver si viene un buen episodio como ese.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Pues yo lo hice un día antes que FEDE, un día de los inocentes del 2009... jajajajaja.
Tres años en los que he conocido a gente magnífica y donde he compartido momentos muy agradables.

Seguid así majos... :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Yo entré poco antes, el 16 de abril de ese agraciado 2009.

Fue curioso. Buscando el sitio a donde teníamos que ir para hacer un trabajo, nos perdimos y dimos con el embalse de Loriguilla. Después, en casa, buscando información sobre qué embalse era di con la página y me enganchó.

----------


## sergi1907

En mi caso pronto hará cuatro años que me registré.

En febrero del 2009 buscaba algo sobre el embalse de El Catllar y encontré esta página, gracias a Xuquer, Jorge y Juanlo me enganché y aquí sigo. He conocido a un montón de amigos y espero que seguir muchos años.
Lo que nos hace especiales es ser como somos, cada uno con sus virtudes y sus defectos, pero sobre todo una gran familia.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Bueno hoy día 29 de diciembre hace 3 años que me registré en este foro y quiero dar las gracias a todos por lo mucho que he disfrutado y aprendido aquí.
> Como he dicho hace tres años, por está fecha hubo un aluvión de registros, principalmente creo qué fue por las grandes lluvias que nos acompañaron, ojala un año de estos volvamos a tener otro episodio de lluvias igual qué aquel final del año 2009 y aquellos primeros meses de 2010.
> Por poner un ejemplo, tal día como hoy tambien se registro Salut, tal día como ayer se registro Antonio Callejas, tal dia como mañana se registro F.Lázaro etc. etc.
> Bueno no me enrollo más mi enhorabuena a todos los registrados y sobre todo a los que participan en el foro y a los qué no participan, los animó a participar, hay muchos foreros qué echo de menos por aquí.
> 
> Saludos y espero que 2013 sea un buen año para todos


¡Vaya cosechón en esos días! algo así como irrepetible.




> Yo entré poco antes, el 16 de abril de ese agraciado 2009.
> 
> Fue curioso. Buscando el sitio a donde teníamos que ir para hacer un trabajo, nos perdimos y dimos con el embalse de Loriguilla. Después, en casa, buscando información sobre qué embalse era di con la página y me enganchó.


A veces las pérdidas traen esos encuentros.




> En mi caso pronto hará cuatro años que me registré.
> 
> En febrero del 2009 buscaba algo sobre el embalse de El Catllar y encontré esta página, gracias a Xuquer, Jorge y Juanlo me enganché y aquí sigo. He conocido a un montón de amigos y espero que seguir muchos años.
> Lo que nos hace especiales es ser como somos, cada uno con sus virtudes y sus defectos, pero sobre todo una gran familia.
> 
> Un abrazo


¡Vaya tres pioneros que has nombrado!
Y qué gran razón tienes en lo de la familia.

Yo encontré el foro tras mucho tiempo de ver y entrar en la página embalses.net (me interesaba por los volúmenes embalsados) y perder el miedo a escribir en la máquina a personas que no conocía. A lo tonto ya llevo desde abril del 2009 y he estado en dos reuniones, vale pongo KDD's. Debe ser que me gusta o que soy masoquista.
Feliz año 2013

----------


## Luján

> ¡Vaya cosechón en esos días! algo así como irrepetible.
> 
> 
> A veces las pérdidas traen esos encuentros.
> 
> 
> ¡Vaya tres pioneros que has nombrado!
> Y qué gran razón tienes en lo de la familia.
> 
> ...


De esto último tenemos todos un poco. O eso, o estamos locos.  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

> De esto último tenemos todos un poco. O eso, o estamos locos.


Cuanta razón tienes, me he olvidado de otras cuatro KDD's, es decir seis en total.

----------


## REEGE

Yo también entré gracias a esas fuertes lluvias...a principios de 2010!! 
Haré muy pronto 3 añitos!! Conocía la página, pero no podía dejar que el amigo Juligan, no supiese ubicar mi querido Fresnedas y lo confundiese con el pequeño azud aguas abajo en la carretera de Almuradiel a Ciudad Real!!
Gracias a todos por los grandes momentos que me habéis hecho pasar, por vuestra compañia y por ser así.

----------


## ben-amar

Esos dias de lluvias y la subida impresionante de Iznajar hizo que yo me registrase el dia 12 de febrero de ese mismo 2.010.
Dias de emocion, espectativas de crecida, de posible apertura de taintor, .......
quedadas, amigos, nuevos conocimientos, cientos de fotografias y busquedas de datos y articulos......
¡¡si hasta conoci a un pariente de la presidenta de no se que pais centroamericano!!  No se puede pedir mas

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡¡si hasta conoci a un pariente de la presidenta de no se que pais centroamericano!!  No se puede pedir mas


Jajaja que recuerdos  :Big Grin: 

Qué bien nos lo pasamos aquellos días con aquél personaje  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> ...
> ¡¡si hasta conoci a un pariente de la presidenta de no se que pais centroamericano!!  No se puede pedir mas


Costa Rica me parece que era. ¿Era Higinio no? aunque tomaba otros nombres de vez en cuando.

----------


## ben-amar

Por eso no me acordaba, por la cantidad de nombres que usaba; si, era Higinio

----------


## jlois

Pues sí, un ocho de enero del 2010... reviso esa fecha y me encuentro con la primera actualización de la presa de Belesar. A partir de aquel primer mensaje, no tardé mucho en darme cuenta de que había llegado al foro ideal y del que poco a poco he ido aprendiendo mucho más de lo que yo he podido aportar. Gracias a todos.




> 8 de Enero 2010...cota 328
> 
>     Al día de hoy y depues de un mes de lluvias copiosas el pantano de Belesar se halla a solo cinco metros de su cota máxima aunque sea improbable que el bello espectaculo de la apertura de los aliviaderos del margen derecho se haga efectivo, pues la política de la empresa a buen seguro es la de aguantar lo máximo posible y esos cinco metros sumados a los dos que serían los de su desbordamiento aun dan mucho juego.
>     Intentaré subir alguna imagen los próximos días.


http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...lse-de-Belesar.

----------


## sergi1907

Y no podemos hacer otra cosa que agradecerte que te registraras.

Y no sólo por el magnífico trabajo que estás haciendo con Belesar, también por los cientos de kilómetros del norte que habrás recorrido para mostrarnos toda la belleza de esa zona, y lo que aún nos tienes que mostrar.

Un abrazo desde el Mediterráneo :Smile:

----------

